
Microsoft launches "Scroogled" campaign - llambda
http://scroogled.com/
======
27182818284
I admit I'm a bit confused because in Microsoft's own video on that page they
highlight Google's text that says, "Payment is one of several factors used to
rank these results"

Well, unless I'm missing something...no duh. Everyone knows that.

------
mtgx
Well, at least Microsoft is now open about their FUD campaigns against Google,
and isn't just trying to do it from behind the curtain and in secret
collaborations with others, like some of the campaigns against Google that
they've started in Europe. So I guess, I can appreciate that...I think.

